# Black Tank



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Solved the mystery ... it was the sons girlfriend.

To keep the chance of it happening again here is a copy of a sign that's going on the wall in the toilet:










Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Now do you mount that in a wooden frame with screws or a metal frame and some 3-M putty?? Which ever way you do it it should get their attention.

For the repair bill, What did they say they actually had to do??


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice going Mike
May have to make a sign for ours just to play it safe.

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

As far as mounting options, I would suggest a 3-1/2" ring shank from a framing nailer... to the forehead!









Or would that be wrong?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike

I love the sign.









Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I would only suggest one more thing:

Violators will be rewarded with 1 full year of sewer hookup and disconnect privileges

That should make them think!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Now that would make them think twice about what they are flushing









Don


----------

